

Revealed: US Spy Operation That Targets Social Medial [2011] - mindcrime
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/mar/17/us-spy-operation-social-networks?resubmit

======
trevelyan
> He said none of the interventions would be in English, as it would be
> unlawful to "address US audiences" with such technology...

Huh? Because Americans do not speak Farsi or Arabic? What about Chinese? Or
Spanish? Or French? Is the NSA going to provide a list of languages that
Americans are not officially supposed to speak?

------
unimpressive
Historically accusations of being agent provocateurs or public opinion
saboteurs have been used against political enemies just as often as the actual
tactics. Maybe more often, even.

